# Paperwhite not being recognized when I hook up the USB



## prstlk

This has happened to me before a couple of times but I want to put on the new update for my paperwhite.  I plug in my USB and then hook up the PW and for some reason it does not go into the USB mode nor give me the screen.  It it charging though as I can see that on the battery icon on the screen.

I have tried 2 different USB cords.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have found this happens most often when I had the PW plugged in, 'ejected' it and removed it from the USB and then later plugged it back in. The second time it sometimes doesn't recognize the kindle.  I have found, curiously, that if I unplug the USB from the port on the computer, and then start over -- plugging in kindle, pluggin in USB to computer -- that frequently resolves the problem.  It's like the computer thinks it's still connected because it never sensed the USB cord being disconnected from itself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Also, if you have more than one USB port on your computer, try a different port.  Or if you are using a USB hub, try plugging directly into the computer.

Betsy


----------



## patrickt

Last week I decided to download and install the update for the Paperwhite. I downloaded but when I plugged my cable into the computer, it would light up indicating it was charging but my computer with Windows 7 would not see the Paperwhite. I screwed around for awhile and quit. A few hours later I went back but this time I picked up a cable that came with a Kindle and it worked without a problem. The cable that didn't work was bought in a cellphone store.


----------



## Linjeakel

patrickt said:


> Last week I decided to download and install the update for the Paperwhite. I downloaded but when I plugged my cable into the computer, it would light up indicating it was charging but my computer with Windows 7 would not see the Paperwhite. I screwed around for awhile and quit. A few hours later I went back but this time I picked up a cable that came with a Kindle and it worked without a problem. The cable that didn't work was bought in a cellphone store.


There are cables that are only designed to charge and cannot be used to transfer data, and some that are intended to do both - you need to make sure when you buy, that the cable is going to do what you want. It's likely if you bought it in a cellphone store, that it was only designed to charge.


----------



## JimC1946

The same thing happened to me about three years ago with my Kindle 2. I was using the cable that came with the K2, but I also tried it with another cable with the same results - no USB mode. I called Amazon CS, and after a few minutes, they transferred me to technical support, and after doing the things they asked me to do, they determined that the K2 was defective. It was still under warranty, and the next morning, a new K2 was delivered.


----------



## Steph H

If Ann and Betsy's suggestions don't work, and one or the other usually works for me on the odd occasion that I have a similar issue, then try rebooting your computer and then plugging in again. That usually works as a last resort.  Sometimes the USB ports, whether on a hub or not, just need to get 'reset' or 'cleared' -- I've found this to be true for not just my Kindle but also when plugging in other things from time to time.  

Then again, I tend to leave my computer on all the time and reboot at long intervals; if you regularly turn yours off, this may not be applicable/helpful.


----------



## kindlematt

This is more of a Windows problem, and not a Kindle problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nonetheless, this is the place to ask!  (And really, it's just as likely a cable problem...)

Betsy


----------



## kindlematt

Oops Betsy, I think my post was not clear! I just meant that the poster should not worry about their Kindle because it is a Windows problem. I did not mean that the question should not be posted here. Sorry! It sounded rude but I did not mean it that way!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for clarifying, matt!  I didn't think you meant it like it sounded, but I wanted to make sure the OP realized it was OK!

Betsy


----------

